# Leashing Garmin Edge 810



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

I currently have mine on a K-Edge mount and also have it covered in a white colored silicone case. I figured in the event of a departure from the mount I can easily spot the white color against the earthy trail. 
With that said, any of you leashing the GPS to the bike somehow? Obviously the 810 doesn't have a leash attachment or anything.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The 510 comes with this part, but the 810 has holes for it. Get something like this. You can probably find one cheaper if you scour ebay or Amazon, though.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...and-clips/tether/prod114882_010-11251-16.html


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

After almost losing my 510, I leash it to the bars now.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> The 510 comes with this part, but the 810 has holes for it. Get something like this. You can probably find one cheaper if you scour ebay or Amazon, though.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...and-clips/tether/prod114882_010-11251-16.html


Unless you're seeing something I'm not, there are no holes on the body of the 810.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jizzim said:


> Unless you're seeing something I'm not, there are no holes on the body of the 810.


I don't have one in my hand right now, but I sell them at work. IIRC, the one we have on the shelf has a tiny little pair of holes for one of these. I won't be in again until Sunday to verify, though. I do see your point, though. Garmin doesn't list that lanyard as being compatible with the 810 on their site.

You'd probably be able to put a lump of epoxy on and shape it with a dremel to make a tab for one of these on the back of the device if it really doesn't have one, though.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting. Please let me know. Mine was purchased just recently from REI so I don't know what's going on. But I definitely need to come up with a solution.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

When I get some time ill try and snap some pictures. 

But hers what I did. I got a extra leash fro Contour ( I have two if there HD cameras) you can order them directly from Contour on their site. It's a two piece leash with a snap link in the middle. 

I put one end on my lager in mount using a "crows foot" then put the mount on my stem. 
The other end of the leash I attached to my 810. I attached it by removing the tiny screw that holds the rubber cover which covers the USB and memory card slot. 

I simply passed the loop over the USB side and the put the cover back in place and put the screw back in. The leash is now securely attached to the 810. 

When I ride I snap the two halves of the leash together and then put the 810 in the mount. The leash is maybe 1/2 inch total length so it stays in place and doesn't flap around. If the 810 comes out of mount it stays attached to the bike and the lease is short enough it won't bounce around too much.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

> I simply passed the loop over the USB side and the put the cover back in place and put the screw back in. The leash is now securely attached to the 810.


Outstanding DWill. :thumbsup: Post a pic when you can.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Is this how it's supposed to look? I found an extra camera lanyard and tried it out. The lanyard is long enough to be looped through the mount. It's aluminum so I don't see it going anywhere. I just hope the rubber cover holds.


----------

